# Morgan 11 week old GermanShep x puppy



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello all im Morgan 



I'M approx 11 weeks old german shepherd cross.
I thought i had found my forever home but sadly this did not work out and i came back into rescue 
I am a happy playful boy who loves everyone and everything i am living with other dogs and i get on so well with them i love cuddling up to them for nap time 
i would suit any family i love children and i'm young enough to learn to live with cats 

All i really want is a forever home of my own where i will be loved looked after and be give a great life as part of the family if you think that you can do this please get in touch with Leah and she will give your info on to the rescue and we can get a home check sorted out


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww another young 'un


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

I know hun he was homed but sadly it was not right one for him it was NOTHING he did wrong !
His forever home must be willing to do training and give him the love he needs 
he is another yummy boy


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

He is lovely too, Your really getting me puppy broody :lol:
Looks very wise with the cute wrinkles


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww look at that face , sooo cute , hope he finds a good home with time and patience he will be a lovely boy and treasured part of the family for someone id be sooo tempted if i had room lol


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

I have his sister she is so AMAZING i have 5 children and i could not wish for a better puppy she is so clever so fast to learn i would highly recommend him  (wish i could get the other half let me have him lol !):thumbup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I HAVE to show him to my Uncle, he'd love him!


----------



## sonia123 (Jan 5, 2011)

is the puupy still in rescue.and where abouts is he.he,s gorgeous


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cambridgeshire I believe


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I love that Dog It's not often that I look at a picture and feel something like this...


----------



## sonia123 (Jan 5, 2011)

aw to far away or maybe my mother in law might of been interested sorry.he is very beautiful though.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Where do you home to? I was just wondering if Poisongirl had seen this thread.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

they home nationwide, providing a homecheck can be done and the new owner can pick the puppy up (this is based on answers Leah has given in the past)


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> they home nationwide, providing a homecheck can be done and the new owner can pick the puppy up (this is based on answers Leah has given in the past)


thanks hun sorry rushed off our feet today yes as long as a home check can be done and you can pick the dog up we re home all over the UK xxx


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

walkerscreek rescue rep said:


> I know hun he was homed but sadly it was not right one for him it was NOTHING he did wrong !


Out of interest, was the rehoming fee refunded?


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for contacting Walker's Creek Rescue.

The Financial Department will not share any information regarding their clients, due to the 'Data Protection Act' 1979.

All clients are notified, in confidence, as necessary.

Should there be any confusion, or queries regarding financial matters, please contact the Financial Department, in order to resolve your situation.

It is advised, that emails are frequently checked, to ensure the Financial Department haven't already provided a report of progress. 

If you have any further queries, please feel free to contact us, and we will get back to you, within 3-5 working days.


We look forward to hearing from you.
Kind regards.


Walker's Creek Rescue.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

walkerscreek rescue rep said:


> Thank you for contacting Walker's Creek Rescue.
> 
> The Financial Department will not share any information regarding their clients, due to the 'Data Protection Act' 1979.
> 
> ...


I'll take that as a 'no' then.


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Road_Hog said:


> I'll take that as a 'no' then.


Lol!!:lol:


----------



## JackieB (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh what a lovely puppy good luck little one

What a strange question to ask Road Hog! I always thought that repatuable Recuses like Walkers Creek asked for a donation and did not charge a rehoming fee and to be honest this sort of question would be more politically corect if sent in a pm

This thread is about lovely Morgan lets not loose sight of this

There must be a lovely family home which want this little boy he will make someone a lovely pet im sure the right *caring *and experienced dog home is out there for you little man


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

You have no idea how tempted I am right now... I think I shall show my mum this little one


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

Please close this thank you


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

HOMED TO A FAB FAMILY !!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

